# Abandoned House with an interesting Garage.



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 3, 2009)

My Son's friend who is 12 loves going to explore with his mates and is finding some great places. 
This Garage is on the grounds at the rear of an abandoned house. Unfortunately the next door neighbour was out and so were their dogs! Never seen my lad run so fast. Managed to get a few pics before I felt a little unwelcome. Apparently their other mate lives down by this property and knows the neighbours. When he gets back off holiday I will get him to take me down.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow!

That garage looks awesome (in my eyes!). If that machinery is abandoned then it has been well oiled up. There are some very handy machines in there - I'll take the lot please.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 3, 2009)

There is quite a bit more than that lol I could spend hours in there!


----------



## Mole Man (Sep 4, 2009)

There is a lot of serious kit in that garage, must have been a start of the art workshop in its day, will look forward to some more pictures of this place when you get back there Bullymeister.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 4, 2009)

Now that IS and interesting garage! Love all the belt driven stuff, what a find!


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 4, 2009)

bloody hell nice place


----------



## risingdamp (Sep 4, 2009)

i want the atco mower


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 4, 2009)

I want it all lol!!


----------



## jonney (Sep 4, 2009)

This place is awesome, I want it all in my shed. Any idea what the guy did for a living


----------



## Potter (Sep 4, 2009)

That is great. What's the house like?

Nice that he's getting into the exploring at a young age.


----------



## james.s (Sep 4, 2009)

I WANT THE MOWER


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2009)

That first pic is really good. Nice one!


----------



## smileysal (Sep 5, 2009)

What an excellent find. All that old machinery still in there and looks like it's in working order. If this is what the garage looks like, I wonder the the house it belongs to looks like too.

Excellent pics mate, and excellent find. I do like this. 

 Sal


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 11, 2009)

wow, i just love anything thats line shaaft driven, great pics


----------



## skittles (Sep 15, 2009)

cool pics



Sausage said:


> Wow!
> 
> That garage looks awesome (in my eyes!). If that machinery is abandoned then it has been well oiled up. There are some very handy machines in there - I'll take the lot please.



so tell use what are the machines

why would anyone want that mower


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 15, 2009)

skittles said:


> cool pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmm. First pic has a horizontal milling machine. There is a thin spindle sticking out on the opposite side but I don't know what that's for.

In the other pics I can see a hooge metal turning lathe. The bed on it is very long so it is very good at accomodating larger pieces. There is also an old belt powered pedestal drill. It may be old but the work bed looks as if it can be tilted to drill various angles of hole. I can also see a belt powered cut off saw. These are basically a crank moving a large hacksaw blade across a vice clamp. Great for stopping your arms from aching.

There are also various metal "forms" scattered across the floor. These are used in the shaping of metals. I suspect a forge is around here somewhere....

The grasscutter? Yeah it would probably be c**p at cutting the grass but you have to love the engineering of it - heck it even has a big fan on the side for cooling.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice find and pics mate


----------



## GE066 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool find, is it Fred Dibners place?


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Oct 20, 2009)

The place is up for sale now :-(


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude...industrial yumminess in a bite sized chunk that won't ruin your appetite. Love it! 

Now THAT'S what I call a proper garage. I'm sure I could manufacture my time-machine in there!


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 21, 2009)

That stuff is amazing, has a real steam-punky feel to it, wouldn't look out of place with cyborg dwarves running round making arcane devices and whatever else they do.....


----------

